# Soo Fishin'



## SOO-Fish 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got back from the soo. Weather was like mid-summer high 70's no wind until yesterday. The warm water fish were bitin' good walleyes in 10 to 12 ft scattered weed flats on harnesses. Big bass everywhere, it was so calm caught many on top water all day. Caught alot of pike in with walleyes also caught pike in 8 ft weeds casting Bass type spinnerbaits, no real big ones but also very few little ones most were 28 to 30 inches. The salmon fishin' was a different story went with capt. jay on tues. he worked very hard for us, tried several different tricks but nothin. Saw a couple jump but didn't see or here of anyone catchin any that morning. Had a good time, got a few walleye tips that paid off and had a nice boat ride around the soo. Like i told capt. jay it was no big deal we struck out, I'm a Cub fan so i'm used to the disapointment We'll get'em next year!!! The weather was changing big time when we left so maybe things are getting ready to break loose for the silver chasersGood Fishin! Jeff


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Jeff,

We went 6 for 13 yesterday. I'm a little dissapointed with all the fish we lost, but excited that they are finally starting to turn on.

I ran to the spot in Lake George today and got 3 eyes, and lost 2 at the boat. I'm guessing that's my last run down there this year.

Get a hold of me for jigging on Erie next spring.

Captain Jay

www.ifnwhen.com

www.icedarter.com


----------



## SOO-Fish 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jay, 
Glad to here the Salmon fishin' is pickin' up must have just needed a blast of cold and wind. I fished early yesterday caught alot of bass and a huge drum, but not brave enough to tackle lake george in that wind it was rough enough where I was at, I can only imagine the waves up there!! For sure going jigging with you this spring! I'll get ahold of you in early april to line it up! Good Fishin' Jeff


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm happy you youre finally gettin into the fish Jay! My gf made me lose the only one ive gotten to the wall the other day since the 3rd....


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Told ya... Cursed!


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Im startin to believe it . . . :16suspect


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You guys having problems veiwing the Fish Cam too?


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

yup...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

captain jay said:


> Jeff,
> 
> We went 6 for 13 yesterday. I'm a little dissapointed with all the fish we lost, but excited that they are finally starting to turn on.
> 
> ...



Nice getting into some there Jay. Were you out in front of powerhouse? We didn't do to good from shore, but some came up river fri. night. Got 1 then and 3 on sat. morning off the rail. That was it for weekend. All but 1 was silver so I know they just came up river not too long ago. 1 that wasn't was a 18lb. darker male. Stopped by your campsite couple times, but you were out fishing. Maybe see you again sometime. Could tell the fishing hasn't been great by checking the fish cleaning station, nice and clean, door not locked, and garbage can not full of heads.:lol:


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I heard you stopped by. Sorry I missed ya. I put in WAY to may hours on the river this year!!

We worked everywhere from the federal powerhouse down to the MCM marine. I knew a fresh school came up Friday night also. Everything for several days was dark, and then Saturday morning they were all silver again.

Captain Jay

www.ifnwhen.com


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

captain jay said:


> I heard you stopped by. Sorry I missed ya. I put in WAY to may hours on the river this year!!
> 
> We worked everywhere from the federal powerhouse down to the MCM marine. I knew a fresh school came up Friday night also. Everything for several days was dark, and then Saturday morning they were all silver again.
> 
> ...


Curious if you hit any of the huge school of fresh coho that came in?


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

We got 2, and a buddy got another one. That's 3 more than I usually catch up there!

Captain Jay

www.ifnwhen.com

www.icedarter.com


----------

